# Amplificador chico para guitarra



## gatteen (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola, que tal..??
bueno, la verdad es que tengo muchas ganas de hacer un amplificador de guitarra algo chico, k no consuma tanta energia, como ya dije,, de 10w o 20w...
los circuitos integrados tda me han llamado mucho la atensión asi que les agradeceria si alguien me podria pasar un diagrama que contenga uno...
lo necesito para "engancharlo" a un circuito de distorsion para que suene mejor, y me encantaria que no tuviera tantas piezas y que fueran facil de conseguir...
saludo a todos y gracias por su atensión...
PD
cualquier circuito pequeño de efectos para guitarra, ia sea eco, distorsion,  etc, es bienvenido0o..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2007)

Si buscas en el Foro encontraras agunas decenas de circuitos con las opiniones de quienes lo han probado (para la parte potencia), cuando te decidas por uno en particular, puedes consultar por un previo adecuado para guitarra.


Saludos


----------

